# Faith healer encounters amputee in Vegas



## atlashunter (Oct 12, 2017)

This Todd White fellow really went on a healing spree. Made a man's right leg grow longer, healed a bum ankle, cured kidney stones and digestive problems. Then he found a guy without any legs. Prayed for him but the amputee was SOL. Ah well better luck next time. God works in mysterious ways.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 13, 2017)

If you're in Vegas performing miracles stand beside me when I'm deciding for the dealer to "hit me" or "hold" on that next card. Also is this guy Chriss Angel's long lost Christian brother or what? Or maybe he IS Chriss Angel in what could be his greatest illusion ever!


----------



## Spineyman (Oct 13, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> This Todd White fellow really went on a healing spree. Made a man's right leg grow longer, healed a bum ankle, cured kidney stones and digestive problems. Then he found a guy without any legs. Prayed for him but the amputee was SOL. Ah well better luck next time. God works in mysterious ways.





oldfella1962 said:


> If you're in Vegas performing miracles stand beside me when I'm deciding for the dealer to "hit me" or "hold" on that next card. Also is this guy Chriss Angel's long lost Christian brother or what? Or maybe he IS Chriss Angel in what could be his greatest illusion ever!



Or just maybe he is a snake oil salesman, who is not lining up with God's Word. The Scripture is full of warnings about those preaching " another Jesus". So therefor I proclaim to you, to take your eyes off of man, any man and place them firmly on the Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 13, 2017)

Spineyman said:


> Or just maybe he is a snake oil salesman, who is not lining up with God's Word. The Scripture is full of warnings about those preaching " another Jesus". So therefor I proclaim to you, to take your eyes off of man, any man and place them firmly on the Lord Jesus Christ.



He doesn't claim to be Jesus. He cites a bible verse at the end of the video. Is that verse true?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 13, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> He doesn't claim to be Jesus. He cites a bible verse at the end of the video. Is that verse true?



If the verse doesn't pan out then it was just metaphor, not to be taken literally. If it does pan out then it is indeed literal. It's a great business model!

BTW "Todd White and The Amputees" is a great name for a rock band!


----------

